# Best box joint jig



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello the forum,

I am presently using a homebrew box joint jig and would like to purchase a factory model. The reviews on the Rockler Sled are not to good. Help me out!!! Thanks in advance. John


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum John . I'm sure you'll get lots of replies on this one and I'm curious myself.
I was actually interested in the rockler myself after watching there video. I wonder if the people saying the rockler is no good even gave it much of a chance as there is a bit of a learning curve to get it right.

It was either the rockler or Incra's version for me in the future . I'm going pretty much with Incra products for everything else , like router table and fence etc , so considering the quality of there products I was hoping there box jig was a winner to. 

But I suspect the the experts are going to recommend home made


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Welcome to the forum John . I'm sure you'll get lots of replies on this one and I'm curious myself.
> I was actually interested in the rockler myself after watching there video. I wonder if the people saying the rockler is no good even gave it much of a chance as there is a bit of a learning curve to get it right.
> 
> It was either the rockler or Incra's version for me in the future . I'm going pretty much with Incra products for everything else , like router table and fence etc , so considering the quality of there products I was hoping there box jig was a winner to.
> ...


up the ante over Incra a bunch...

Leigh - Leigh Dovetail Jigs and Mortise and Tenon Jigs
JessEm - JessEm Tool Company Quality Router Tables, Router Lifts and Woodworking Tools.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I've made and used several iterations of home brewed box joint jigs. Some for the router table and some for the TS. 
The IBox from Incra is, by far, the easiest to set up and use, and most accurate one to grace my shop to date.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello John, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum John.


----------



## Fryman (Dec 17, 2013)

The Ibox by Incra gets my vote. Real easy to set up, to use and is real accurate. Best jig for the money.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was just looking at the ibox online the other day, and I'm wondering if it can be set up for the 30 degree angle required for angle clocks. Anyone tried it?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The best, and easiest to use box joint jig on the market is the Incra I-box jig. There are videos on Youtube to explain it's operation and it can be set up and used on either a table saw or a router table. If you follow the videos or the instructions you will get perfect box joints on your first try. It's also repeatable, so you can put it away and then bring it back out and make the same box joints again without the need to start over in the setup process. 

I mostly use my I-Box on my table saw with the Freud box joint blade set. I frequently cut 1/4" box joints, so the jig is almost always left at this setting. Making more 1/4" box joints for me is as easy as putting the Freud blade set on my table saw, putting the I-box jig on the saw, setting the desired blade height, and cutting the joint. A test cut is only needed if the blade height needs to be checked.

If I need larger or odd sized box joints I use my Freud dado blade and adjust the I-box to fit the size needed. Usually one test cut and I'm ready to make boxes. 

If you buy an I-Box I recommend that you buy a 2' X 4' piece of MDF (available from Home Depot) and use the sacrificial MDF piece that comes with the I-Box jig to make
a bunch of copies. You can shift the MDF piece side to side and even flip it over as you make more and more box joint setups, but eventually you will need replacement sacrificial pieces. All that's needed is to cut them to size and then drill and countersink
4 holes in each piece. With a drill press and a positioning jig this is very quick and easy. If you make these spares you will not need to buy them from Incra at considerable cost. They sell three of these for $10 and you can make about 20 of them out of one 2' X 4' sheet of MDF at a cost of about $7.

Charley


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Best joint Jig*

Sir I am very new to the woodworking world not very bright or sound of mind. However, I did purchase the Incra I-box Jig. It was not as easy for me as others at first, but after watching the video several times I found it to be pretty easy for me to use. I used it on both the router and the table saw. 

I looked at several You Tube videos and the the reviews for each and found the I box to look best to me. Also, I saw one demonstrated and that is what really convinced me. Go to You Tube and watch the on-line video. 

Good Luck to you


----------



## PAD3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Incra works great.


----------



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like the Ibox wins by a landslide. Thank you to all. I really appreciate the help. Regards to all. John.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I like mine - the Incra Jig


----------



## PaulAnthony (Aug 12, 2014)

If you go with the I-Box you wont regret it. I just got one and I love it.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I've tried a few. 

I have an old Porter Cable dovetail/box joint jig. Takes a while to get used to and how how to setup. Once you get used it, works great.

Made quite a few of my own jigs. Many variations for the table saw and router table.

One was from the old WoodPark design. I really like that design.

Then another member found a CL deal for me on an Incra Ultimate System (Thank you Ralph). I wouldn't have been able to afford it new, but was a screaming deal used. Also took a little time to learn... but very accurate, consistent and repeatable.


----------

